# White screen on Samsung monitor



## Ee yun (Aug 5, 2014)

Hello, 

I recent got a white screen on my Samsung 2343BWX. I saw in another post that this could potentially be an easy fix on loose connections so I opened it up and reconnected everything but still a white screen. 

Not sure if something popped or busted so I decided to take a bunch of pictures and hope the good people TechPowerUp could help me out. 

Please TechPowerUp, you're my only hope...


----------



## Batou1986 (Aug 5, 2014)

Nothing appears to be wrong with physically, as long as you are plugging the cables in properly which is pretty hard to do wrong because they don't fit.

If you cant get to the settings menu or any of the OSD to show up I would say that its some kind of failure of the mainboard.
If it lights up and its white that means that the inverter and backlight are working but the LCD is not.
It could be the cables but that is uncommon in desktop screens, it could also be some failure of the screen itself.

Theres really only one way to troubleshoot these things and thats to start replacing parts.
Most of the time its better and cheaper to just get a new screen unless its something obvious like a busted cap or broken cable.


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 5, 2014)

dead monitor is dead
what ever the problem is its not worth the time to repair it throw it out


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Try it on another pc or get another cable


----------



## AsRock (Aug 5, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> dead monitor is dead
> what ever the problem is its not worth the time to repair it throw it out



Not always the case though even more so with Samsung as they have a habit of bad caps over time although they all look good from what can be seen in those pics.

How ever in this case it looks like it has failed going by Samsung
http://www.samsung.com/us/function/espsearch/searchSupportResult.do?input_keyword=white screen&keywords=white screen&type=&returnType=front&inputAll=SEARCH&search_keywords=&with_check=&prd_mdl_cd=2343BWX&prd_mdl_name=2343BWX&prd_ia_cd=N0000347&prd_ia_cd_up1=N0000140&prd_ia_cd_up2=N0000347

EDIT: have a look on the boards for bulging caps.


----------



## Ee yun (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm having trouble letting go. She was such a good monitor to me. 

Anyone have any suggestions on similar monitors?

Mostly used for gaming and regular everyday stuff. Hoping for a price under 250.


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 5, 2014)

you have a lot of options at that price point it all depends on where you live


----------



## Ee yun (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm from Toronto, Canada

I was considering the 

BenQ GL2460HM 

Asus VS238H-P

Thoughts?


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 5, 2014)

BenQ monitors are awesome


----------



## Ee yun (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't know how to make a sound decision between the 2.

Asus wins contrast ratio
BenQ is an LED whereas Asus is LED backlit
Everything else is pretty much the same
Asus is like 10 bucks more but I gotta do a MIR for the Asus 

Should I just Ben the Q?


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 5, 2014)

the oLED benQ is the better buy in my book


----------



## Ee yun (Aug 5, 2014)

Relative to my old Samsung 2343BWX, will it be similar in performance? (sort of a wild question but I just needed to ask)


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 5, 2014)

the benq is a 2ms monitor your old one was a 5ms


----------



## Ee yun (Aug 5, 2014)

OK sounds exciting! Thanks for the advice


----------



## AsRock (Aug 6, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> the benq is a 2ms monitor your old one was a 5ms


Question is was the sammy 5ms BTW as the BenQ is GTG.


----------



## Ee yun (Aug 6, 2014)

This is the link to its specs

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001317


----------

